# Killing it in Google



## Bob The Roofer (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello Roofers,

My name is Bob and I just came across this forum and felt it was necessary to share some of my successes as of late. I recently hired a new web designer who specializes in SEO and boy am I glad that I did. 

We started out by redesigning my site. You can check out our new one at www.southbendroofrepairs.com. When we first launched the new site, we were stuck on page 8. Not bad, but who goes to page 8 to look for roofing. In any event, he started to work his magic. 

The first and most important item you need is 100% unique and authoritative content. Most people in our line of work like to use images to show their work. That is great, however, google does not notice images as well as it does well written authoritative content. Oh yeah, it has to be keyword optimized as well. 

Content is just one of the areas needed to rank on google. Local Directory Citations are also needed for you to get noticed. This along with getting your business verified on google will get you located on the local area of google. 

These are the things that we have done so far which have definitely helped. Since we have started, we have seen our business grow by an additional 30% in just a few months. Can't wait to see where this takes us. I know i'm rambling on right now, but I now realize how important having a good website can be to your business.

Best of luck to you all,
Bob


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

*Working It Makes a Big Difference*

We have had a similar experience in working the Internet. Original content and strong focus on roofing knowledge and roofer information. We get shake roof, flat roof, and comp roof jobs inclusive. We also run ads on Facebook and Google. Works well.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors


----------



## MABear (May 20, 2016)

Looks like a good site. Glad to hear that you're doing well with your business. The internet is definitely the new Yellow Pages. Heck, you can hardly watch television without seeing a Home Advisor or Angie's List commercial.


----------



## TopRankedRoofer (Jun 8, 2016)

*There's no doubt that it works*

What Bob has said is happening for many contractors today - but it doesn't happen by accident. It's not luck. 

It is understanding what Google wants from you - and giving it to them. What Google wants BTW is to provide a great search experience.

To their customer.

You, are NOT their customer (at least not in your desire to get your phone ringing with quality local leads).

Their customer is the person who searches using Google and when you provide the content that helps people solve their problems several things happen. 

You become the "expert" and you also send signals back to G that your site helped solve someone's problem. 

And they will reward you for that. 

My only "plus" to what Bob said is that on many of my client sites, their completed work pictures/gallery is one of the most popular pages on their site. Why? People like to get ideas. Be the one that helps them "see" their new roof and you have a leg-up on selling it to them.


----------



## JDD (Jun 7, 2016)

My Business with in Google Maps is very helpful as well.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Good to hear that SEO worked for your website and you are doing good business .. Congrats


----------



## photo_shop (Aug 11, 2016)

Looked at Inbiz.gov. Searched south bend roof repairs

can't find your company or address. interesting


----------



## fastglass (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm a glass replacement and window replacement contractor, and we just redid our website. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

http://www.fastglassco.com


----------



## anchor-roofing (Sep 12, 2016)

SEO can do wonders for you and your business. I'm glad to hear it Bob. 


Victor
https://www.anchor-roofing.com/


----------



## choicesolutions (Sep 20, 2016)

I hired a SEO team few months back. My ranking on google search results was bad and after they updated my page, put on some new content, texts, started blogging, on-page optimization, guest blogging and all other kinds of stuff, my business is now on the first page of google when you search some keywords. Organic ranking is great and if you have time you should do it for your company or hire someone to do that for you. 

Choice Solutions - Roofing and Exteriors


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

I used to have a couple very well ranked websites in my city but haven't done seo in a couple years. I was kinda surprised that my websites have not held the ranking very well since I quite working on them. I guess I have to work on them all the time at least s little bit a week. I will say I was way to busy working on jobs becuase my websites were doing so well but after two years of not much attention they slowly have fallen off the rankings.


----------



## EAS Roofing (Jan 15, 2017)

*Check out this website*

http://www.thepittsburghroofer.com
I am looking for advice from some roofers on the info that i have on this page i am the owner and have took some time in making this site on wix because its one of the easier sites to use. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey I I'm having way to much work in Bend Oregon if anyone needs work contact me


----------



## ericainsworth (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob The Roofer said:


> Hello Roofers,
> 
> My name is Bob and I just came across this forum and felt it was necessary to share some of my successes as of late. I recently hired a new web designer who specializes in SEO and boy am I glad that I did.
> 
> ...


I would suggest Specific Page Targeting

As a roofing contractor, you offer more than just roof replacement services. You probably also offer roof repairs, help with insurance claims, or maybe gutter installation, etc. Because of this, it’s imperative to dedicate a top-level web page to each of the services you would like to rank on page #1. You shouldn’t just target all products to the home page, and do not target the same product on multiple pages. Having multiple products on a single page makes it hard for Google to determine what your web pages are about.

For example, you should have a separate web page for roof repair, roof replacement, and emergency roof repair. You should also have a separate web page for each of the cities in your service area. So, if you have two cities in your service area, you should have a page for “City 1 + Roof Repairs” and “City 2 + Roof Repairs”. If you have four different products and your service area is four different cities, you should have 16 different web pages.


----------



## LegacyExteriorsLLC (Jan 31, 2017)

*SEO is imperative but be careful!*

I am the SEO / IT guy at my small company in Madison, Wisconsin. They hired me because the previous SEO company they hired didn't do jack. I'm glad that your company treated you well, but sometimes these people are pretty apathetic after they jump start your campaign. Slowly, but surely, they'll stop paying attention to your site and it will decay. 

I suggest you keep an eye on your site once a month in the least. If your listing starts falling,contact them and push for new content or a revision of your ad campaigns! 

I wish I had the resources of a whole SEO team, but I'm happy to say that I was able to put my company at the top of our local listings for roofing, siding, gutters, windows, and decking. All of those services we offer are now listed on the first page of Google. 

I increased website loading times, (using something called a CDN which is actually really easy to setup), adverted, and then I added new content. I also created a new blog - just like your SEO team. 


______________________________________________

I agree, *organic search results* are imperative for companies in the modern day. It literally puts you on the map. 

https://www.legacy-exteriors.com


----------



## LegacyExteriorsLLC (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey! Good to hear your website is doing well.

But the footer of your webpage looks a little funny! Your web dev accidentally used the <span> styling as "background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250)" when they should have used "color: white;" which makes the font stand out way better!

Whatever color you choose to use, just make sure it's not the background color because that makes the text look rather odd!


In regards to the "alt" tags you have on your images, make sure that they change them from "picture" to something more descriptive like "roofing repair work at [location]". Alt tags are still used by Google to see what your website is all about! 

I like your clickable phone number! 

Anyways, good luck to you! Looks like you guys are doing all of the right things! I'm the web dev hired by a roofing company as well. So, I know a lot of the SEO struggles you guys are going through!

Legacy Exteriors


----------



## ericainsworth (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anyone had any luck with Facebook ads? I am about to start running some content marketing ads to as a test. I think it would be good to drive brand awareness in the community I target. What are our thoughts?

-Eric
http://Roofermarketingguide.com


----------



## thecoolroof (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey, I'm intersted in Facebook ads too. I think they worth exploring


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2017)

*Google*

We have been through several SEO companies. My experience is that there are alot of shady ones out there. I suggest to educate yourself on the SEO a little before jumping in.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

It's so hard to make gains on the first page of Google results


----------



## LeRayParateur (Aug 23, 2018)

For some weird reason, I ended up on this page while trying to find information to compare TPO and torch down roofing options for a flat roof building.

I agree that search engines reward the websites that give the customers what they want.

BTW my main business is Affordable appliance repair in Trois-Rivieres and surrounding areas.


----------



## NeatRoofing (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey guys,
I created the website myself this week and hired someone to write the text, 
and it's not appearing if I search for it https://neatroofing.com , should I be worried or it takes long time? or I need to hire someone to takeover the internet side of my roofing business?


----------



## LeRayParateur (Aug 23, 2018)

If it's a new website, it will probaly take a few months before it's seen in the results of Google or any other search engine, as they have lots of pages to crawl, analyse and sort in order to match the most relevant ones with each keyword.

Once you have your website in the search results, I've noticed that a page can disappear for a few days, then come back in a better position.

This is likely the case if there have been major updates to the website or many backlinks added at once. My guess is that when there is too much activity around a webpage, they either flag it for manual review, or hide it from the results until it has been analysed again.

Keep in mind that your online presence shall grow slowly and not in bursts, so an overzealous SEO agency could tank the results instead of helping them



_________
Ray
Réparation Électroménagers Shawinigan


----------



## TopRankedRoofer (Jun 8, 2016)

To the guys at Neat roofing... As of today your page doesn't rank for anything in G. It looks as if they've indexed 4 pages of your site but there is no content included in the index nor are there any unique meta info for Google to know where you want to show up.

I'd be happy to talk to you about it and answer your questions at no charge. Let me know if you want to set it up.


----------



## mike212916 (Nov 7, 2017)

ericainsworth said:


> Has anyone had any luck with Facebook ads?


Yes we run facebook ads. What we do is hire a designer to create a flyer that concisely talks about our services and 'deal' for the month. We had far better engagement doing that vs. just text promotions. 

Mike
www.tampabayroofs.com


----------

